# Videos: 1966 Datsun Roadster & 260Z



## gamera291 (Aug 20, 2008)

I shot a couple of videos at the 2008 JCCP show. Thought I would share it with you all. Enjoy! 
Motorator Video - Custom Datsun Roadster
Motorator Video - 1974 Datsun 260Z


----------

